# Review: Some thoughts on the IWC Portuguese 7-days



## hkwatchguy (Feb 17, 2013)

View attachment 1000431


I find myself with a few rare hours free today and I thought I'd write a quick review of my IWC Portuguese 7-day as a way to keep up on my English skills and to rave about my newest watch.

I bought this watch 2-3 weeks ago and have been wearing it on and off with my other watches. I bought it as a casual dress watch that I can wear in just about any occasion and it works phenomenally for this. Although "casual dress watch" sounds oxymoronic, you'll know what I mean if you ever see this watch in person.

The 7-day power reserve really works to facilitate the casual aspect of this watch as I can take it off and then put it back on at any time and it'll be ready for use immediately, no winding, no correcting time, always ready. I can't emphasize how great it feels to be able to just pick up and wear at any time. The bi-directional winding system ("Pellaton system") winds very quickly and harmonizes well with the 7-day power reserve. I haven't done any measurements but wearing the watch for an evening is enough to wind the watch 2-3 days.

In the past two weeks, I've mostly worn the watch occasionally in the evening (I change watches when I change clothes) and during weekends. I've yet to have to set the watch even once and once again, I can't emphasize how great it feels to be able to just pick it up, put it on and not worry about it.

View attachment 1000434


The design of the watch is incredibly elegant and it's beautiful in person. I love that its first and foremost a watch, there's no gimmicky complications about it; it's a watch, it tells time and every single design element seems to work towards facilitating exactly that.

It's not so minimal and discrete that it seems boring (like the Calatrava sometimes feels, especially in a casual setting) nor does it feel too busy or novel like the Lange 1 could be in some situations. Most importantly, its incredibly flexible; the elegant dial easily fits classy and formal needs but also has a casual charm that makes it perfect with a polo and jeans.

View attachment 1000435


I personally think the black dial is more beautiful and "classy" than compared to the white dial. Something about the colour black with the white silver just screams class and elegance (white and blue seems too sporty).

I had some concern about the size initially, it's certainly a larger watch but I've ultimately grown to like the sizing. It further advances the casual-elegance that I originally fell in love with the watch for and makes it more attractive with casual-wear (I feel wearing a watch that's too thin/small feels somewhat anorexic and feminine unless I have a suit/shirt+tie to complete the image)










Lastly, the movement on this watch is simply stunning and you get to bask in all of it thanks to a glorious full-size sapphire back. I don't know what else to say about it. I count at least 5-6 different types of finishing on the movement alone. Every single surface on the movement is finished, from sunbursts on the gears to different stripes on all the bridges, rotors and casing. The movement apparently uses 42 jewels, which is an absurd amount for a watch with just a date complication. I'm assuming some bearings are double jeweled, though I don't know this for sure.

The watch runs relatively accurately, current at around +3-4 seconds (I had it re-regulated by a service center after I bought it under warranty). Not amazing but not a big deal, afterall, you should alway arrive 10 minutes early to any appointment anyways.

Overall, for $12,400 USD you are getting a lot. From a functional perspective with Pellaton and 7-day PR to an aesthetic perspective with the incredibly beautiful movement and elegant dial. I also feel that it doesn't quite make a statement like some of the other higher-end brands can make, for better or for worst (Patek or Lange kinda screams "Coal baron or Hedge-fund guy or Kidnap me").

It's not going to win against Patek or Lange (or probably the other ultra high-ends) on a head-to-head basis on every-level, but it certainly puts up a very good fight from a technical and movement finishing perspective. Also you're talking about at least 1/2 the price, so to be able to even mention this watch in the same sentence is already a statement on it's merits.

At the same price-point, I can't think of a better watch to get if you need an "all-purpose" watch that fits perfectly in every situation. Or if you have a collection and just need a casual watch to add into it since your other watches are too "serious", this is also a brilliant addition.

My best recommendations to the IWC Portuguese 7-day (specifically in black, though that's mostly personal preference)


----------



## tylerad1 (Feb 1, 2009)

*Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

Looks great in black! Thanks for the review.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

Nice post. Look forward to reviews of your other watches.


----------



## vysis (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

I agree with this review in just about everyway, beautiful movement, perfect "all-occasions" watch.


----------



## tompw (Feb 9, 2006)

*Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

Amazing review! Thank you.


----------



## akapar (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

All good stuff coming from audience as usual but this watch has downsides as well. First it's generally out of COSC standards in terms of accuracy. Please check other threads at the forum, you will see many people complaining about accuracy of the watch. Other issue is that as it's the case with many dress watches, its visibility is low in the dark. Sorry to say these but in my opinion 7 days power reserve and elegant design aren't enough to make this watch so well. I would choose JLC or other higher-end brands for 7-8 days power reserve so that at least I get accuracy. In my opinion IWC 7 day is overrated.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

How dare you say anything bad about IWC around here!! 

But I concur about the accuracy threads. I actually like this IWC a lot, don't find it a particular bargain at 12.5k but don't find it as out of whack as some others.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

beautiful time piece, and the black dial does have an unmatched uniqueness, congrats !


----------



## SuperleggeraTricolore (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*

Thanks for the review, and may you wear it in good health!


----------



## hkwatchguy (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*



akapar said:


> All good stuff coming from audience as usual but this watch has downsides as well. First it's generally out of COSC standards in terms of accuracy. Please check other threads at the forum, you will see many people complaining about accuracy of the watch. Other issue is that as it's the case with many dress watches, its visibility is low in the dark. Sorry to say these but in my opinion 7 days power reserve and elegant design aren't enough to make this watch so well. I would choose JLC or other higher-end brands for 7-8 days power reserve so that at least I get accuracy. In my opinion IWC 7 day is overrated.


Like I mentioned in the review, the watch is currently keeping COSC time (+3-4 sec) for me. I was aware of the accuracy complaints thats been going around, but I personally haven't experienced it so I'm not too concerned.

As for the visibility in the dark, that's not really a issue... It's like complaining that Coupe doesn't have comfortable seating for 5. Plus, how many times do you really find yourself in absolute darkness without your phone?


----------



## Amnaggar (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Review: I love the IWC Portuguese 7-day*



akapar said:


> All good stuff coming from audience as usual but this watch has downsides as well. First it's generally out of COSC standards in terms of accuracy. Please check other threads at the forum, you will see many people complaining about accuracy of the watch. Other issue is that as it's the case with many dress watches, its visibility is low in the dark. Sorry to say these but in my opinion 7 days power reserve and elegant design aren't enough to make this watch so well. I would choose JLC or other higher-end brands for 7-8 days power reserve so that at least I get accuracy. In my opinion IWC 7 day is overrated.


Hi there, would love your opinion of the Big Pilot Perpetual (gold/black face) in terms of quality, accuracy and standing amongst other watches/brands/models of same caliber/features? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

